# Kabelführung unterm Schreibtisch



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

*Kabelführung unterm Schreibtisch*

Hey Leute,

der komplette Boden unter meinem Schriebtisch ist voll mit 2 Multisteckdosen in denen etliche Kabel stecken. Zudem steht mein PC unterm Tisch, von dem gehen Kabel zur Tastatur, Monitor, Maus, Anlage etc. 
Das sieht wirklich alles andere als nett aus, hat jemand eine Idee was man dagegen so tuen kann?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Man könnte an der Rückwand des Tisches entweder ein Brett anbringen falls keine Holzrückwand vorhanden ist und daran Steckdosenleisten verschrauben und für den Kabelsalat würde sich ein Kabelkanal anbieten. Vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen damit man Ideen bekommt


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Alles klar, werd ich die Tage machen. (: Kabelkanal ist nicht so meins, da ich öfters mal was ändere an der Verkablung und da ist so ein Kanal meistens nervige Fummelarbeit. Sollte also leicht zu erreichen sein. Habe bisher an sowas gedacht: SIGNUM Kabelkanal waagerecht - IKEA


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder, hoffe jemand kann mir etwas helfen. (:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Naja wenn man den Kanal etwas größer wählt kann man ja noch Strippen nachlegen. Gut man könnte auch das Brotkörbchen nehmen nur dürfte es wohl nicht so sauber aussehen. Ganz billig wäre es die Strippen per Klettband zu vertüddeln.
Du darfst auch gerne den Bearbeiten Button nehmen


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Welchen Kanal denn beispielsweise und was für Strippen?! So ganz versteh ich das noch nicht. 

Ja, mit dem Edit hast du recht, aber nachher merkste nicht, dass hier neue Bilder sind.


----------



## Jimini (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Du könntest lange Nägel nehmen und die unter dem Schreibtisch knapp unterhalb der Schreibtischplatte in die Wand hauen, so dass du dann darauf die Kabel und den ganzen Kram "ablegen" kannst. Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht - mein Schreibtisch hat allerdings noch eine etwa 25cm hohe Rückwand, hinter der man einiges verstauen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## atzenfreak99 (5. November 2012)

Ich habe die Kabel alle mit kabelbinder zusammen gebunden. Anschließend mit klebeband unterm schreibtisch fesgeklebt. So sehe ich kein einziges Kabel. Allerdings wenn ich mal ein Kabel Austauschen muss habe ich ein Problem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Man könnte so einen Kabelkanal nehmen, oder man such sich was in anderer Farbe / Design. Mit Strippen meinte ich die Kabel allgemein. Die Bilder hätte ich schon gefunden


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Naja ich glaube ich bleib lieber bei einer simpleren und leicht zugänglicheren Lösung und versuchs mal mit einem Besuch bei Ikea.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Du könntest ja auch einen Kanal unter die Tischplatte kleben, damit könnte man alle Kabel die aus dem Rechner kommen zusammenlegen


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

ABer wie regel ich das mit den Multisteckdosen und jedes Mal wenn ich was an den Kabeln ändern würde, würden alle zusammen aus dem Kabelkanal rausfallen?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Die könnte man ja auch unter die Tischplatte versetzen. Lass dir was einfallen


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Alles klar, werd mal was überlegen und mich dann nochmal melden. Danke für die Anregungen und Tipps.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Jepp, bidde schön. Billige Lösung für die Steckdosenleisten, mit einem Tacker im passenden Abstand 2 Heftklammern unter die Tischplatte schiessen ( Schraubendreher dazwischen halten für etwas PLatz ), dann einfach mit längeren Kabelbindern die Leisten an der Tischplatte verzurren.


----------



## Verox (10. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schriebtisch*

Kauf dir nen gescheiten Business Schreibtisch bei dem man den Kabelsalat unter der Platte in einem Zwischenraum reinstopfen kann. Eine Steckerleiste dort rein und schwups hängen nur noch 2-3 Kabel für Strom und evtl Lan runter und du kannst bequem von oben die Platte verschieben.

Der nächste Schreibtisch den ich kaufe wird auf jeden Fall soetwas haben. Alles andere ist Schmarrn und sieht nur ******** aus.

Der IKEA Kabelkanal tuts aber auch. Aber ist ein bisschen "unordentlich" und umständlich die Kabel dort reinzuverlegen, da nicht lange / breit genug bzw. zu starr, wenn man doch mal nen Monitor noch rumschieben möchte oder so.


----------



## loller7 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schreibtisch*

Naja für einen neuen Schreibtisch hatte ich nicht das Geld. Also hab ich mir heute 2 mal diese Kabel_schale bei Ikea gekauft und dazu Kabellöcher mit Verblendung in den Tisch gebohrt. Sieht gleich sehr viel ordentlicher aus. Dann hab ich mir gleich noch ein paar LEDS hinten dran geklebt. So schauts nun aus


----------



## pedi (10. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schreibtisch*

das problem habe ich auch.
habe versucht zu ordnen, der salat bleibt, sieht nur anders aus.


----------



## loller7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Kabelführung unterm Schreibtisch*

Ich persönlich finde, dass es nun sehr viel besser aussieht und sich das ganze schon gelohnt hat. (:


----------

